# My New Additions.. Rainbow Dung Beetles!!!!



## 8LegsStolMyHrt (May 17, 2012)

My New additions... Rainbow Dung Beetles, LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## satchellwk (May 17, 2012)

Awesome beetles; any idea what species they are? Also, did you purchase them or did you collect them yourself? That is one impressive major male.


----------



## Camden (May 17, 2012)

satchellwk said:


> Awesome beetles; any idea what species they are? Also, did you purchase them or did you collect them yourself? That is one impressive major male.


 they look like Phanaeus sp.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful creatures that I've always wanted to try my hand at.  Keep us posted on how they do in your care, setup, etc.


----------



## Masurai (May 18, 2012)

they are so pretty


----------



## myrmecophile (May 19, 2012)

Look like _Phaneus vindex_.


----------



## 8LegsStolMyHrt (May 20, 2012)

I purchased the pair from bugsincyberspace.com, these are almost impossible to find... I have had them now for about a week. They seem to be doing very well. I have them set up in a plastic 2 gallon critter keeper, I have filled the keeper half full with a mixture of soil & manuer..so then can burrow.. I have also been offering them bits of apple, pear & small amounts of apple 
Sauce. The beetles seem to feed well on these items. Lastly & this may seem nasty but keep in mind they are dung beetles.. 
LoL...these beetles seem to feed best from herbivore dung,  I have a pet rabbit & I have been collecting her pellets & puting them in with the beetles... They seem to really like them
Moving them around & pulling them under the soil mixture with them. I am hoping I can get them to breed, wish me luck!


----------



## Galapoheros (May 20, 2012)

Great way to do it!, "feeder rabbit pooh" very good idea.  Not bad stuff, imo, not so 'nasty'.  btw those beetles are very common in the wild but yes, hard to find a dealer that has them.  If you have access to a ranch in their range, easy pickins.


----------



## 8LegsStolMyHrt (May 20, 2012)

LOL... Yea but dung digging for these guys just isn't my thing... 
These guys really are neat.. If anyone out their has kept some please feel free to give my som tip on what things worked for 
You...


----------



## oldmanofthesea (May 20, 2012)

Good luck with them.  They are awesome. It wouldn't be hard to deal with a little poop if you can get them to breed!!! Ron


----------



## satchellwk (May 21, 2012)

I just got a trio from Peter as well. I have mine in a 4-inch deep critter keeper, filled with coco fiber, and I'm feeding them similarly to yours, except I'm using the feces of my pet chinchilla, and they seem to enjoy it.I haven't tried apple sauce yet, I hear they like it, though. Also, something tells me yours are not P. vindex; they lack the rosy pink on the heads, P. quadridens maybe? Anyway, these guys are awesome, and, like yourself, I would really like to get some babies out of these guys.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 21, 2012)

Wow these are awesome!  This forum is a bad influence for me.  The more I learn about different bugs the more I want ALL of them.  haha I have no space right now for very many more.  Almost at my T limit then I am getting some millipedes.  oh my.  

These are really awesome, though.  I would love to keep these and learn about them!  =)  One day, possibly.


----------



## Babygecko1233 (Oct 11, 2017)

They like dog poop. I have a pitbull and coon hound. They poop large . haha. And there's always rainbow dung beetles in the yard. Male and female. With beautiful colors.


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow, that's a heck of a major male!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 11, 2017)

Really impressive male ya got there!


----------



## ShyDragoness (Oct 11, 2017)

Babygecko1233 said:


> They like dog poop. I have a pitbull and coon hound. They poop large . haha. And there's always rainbow dung beetles in the yard. Male and female. With beautiful colors.


WHOA


----------



## Babygecko1233 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yah we are interested in trying to keep one..just not sure the right settings for it..


----------



## Babygecko1233 (Oct 11, 2017)

We get males and females. All day. I guess because of the large supply of ... Nutrients


----------

